# Outlook und die Speicherung der Normal.dot in Word



## Lucille (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Ich kämpfe im Augenblick unter Office XP mit folgendem:

In Outlook ist "Word als Mail-Editor" ausgewählt. Gleichzeitig soll über ein - hiervon unabhängig - geöffnetes Word-Dokument die Normal.dot geändert werden (neue Autotexte werden eingefügt).

Beim Schließen der Word-Datei kommt dann natürlich die Fehlermeldung "Normal.dot wird von einem anderen Prozess verwendet..." hoch und die Speicherung der Normal.dot wird abgewiesen.

Ich suche nach einer Lösung, die unabhängig von der Outlook-Einstellung funktioniert, da ich vermeiden möchte, dass alle paar Tage Word-Fehlermeldungen bei uns eingehen, die dadurch begründet sind, dass die Anwender ihre Outlook-Einstellung verändert haben.

Da ich gleichzeitig eine einfach zu bedienende Eingabemöglichkeit für neue Autotexte benötige, wäre auch eine Containervorlage für neue Autotexte keine gute Lösung.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß,
Lucille


----------



## derGugi (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo
Ich versteh leider nicht ganz dein Anliegen... Willst du, dass die User ihre normal.dot's verändern können? Das können sie ganz einfach indem sie ihre Änderungen in z.B. normal1.dot speichern, normal.dot löschen und normal1.dot umbenennen in normal.dot. Aber was hat das mit Outlook zu tun (abgesehen vom E-Mail Editor...). 
Aber mach doch lieber neue Vorlagen, die kannst du dann (oder die User) immer schön abspeichern... 

Sorry, falls nicht das war, was du hören wolltest *g*


----------



## Lucille (18. Februar 2004)

Hallo Gugi,

vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort. Ich versuche, das Problemchen mal ein bisschen genauer zu beschreiben:

Es ist so, dass die Anwender x-Mal am Tag Word aus einer anderen Anwendung heraus starten, ggf. Autotexte neu erstellen und Word schließen (Massenverarbeitung) Ein ständiger Wechsel in den Explorer, um die Normal.dot umzubenennen, ist da einfach nicht praktikabel. 

Wenn man Word in Outlook NICHT als Maileditor ausgewählt hat, passiert folgendes: Der Anwender erstellt aus einer Anwendung heraus eine neue Word-Datei, markiert dort etwas, Klickt auf "Autotext-Neu..." in der Symbolleiste, vergibt einen Namen für den neuen Autotext und fertig. Schließt er Word, wird dieser neue Autotext automatisch in der Normal.dot gespeichert.

Ein zusätzlicher Klick "Einfügen - Autotext - Autotext - Suchen In" um eine andere Vorlage zum Speichern auszuwählen, kostet einfach zu viel Zeit.

Ist Word als E-Mail-Editor in Outlook aktiviert, kann die Normal.dot nicht gespeichert werden, da Outlook selbst eine Word-Instanz gestartet hat, die die globale Vorlage nutzt. Und dann gibt's die Fehlermeldung, von der ich vorhin geschrieben habe....

Any Ideas?

Gruß,
Lucille


----------



## derGugi (18. Februar 2004)

hmmm, jetzt ist alles klar ;-) Aber viel helfen kann ich dir leider nicht....
Wenn du die Autotexte im Outlook nicht brauchst, könntest du vielleicht eine andere Vorlage als Standard im Outlook einstellen. Dann würde nicht mehr Normal.dot geöfnnet werden sondern vielleicht normal-outlook.dot. Weiss aber nicht, ob man das überhaupt einstellen kann. 
Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein....


----------

